# Parotidectomy with Modified Radical Neck Dissection



## PattiW (Mar 6, 2012)

I am new to ENT coding and have received a denial on a claim coded before I started for a parotidectomy and left radical neck.  The codes submitted were 38724, 42426 and 42415 and the 42426 has been denied and I understand that.  We don't have a coding companion for me to check the edits and I am unsure if I can bill the 42415 or if it is bundled as well.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

